# A good Beer mop sauce for a brisket



## smokeitupbbq (Dec 13, 2011)

Going to smoke a Brisket friday, I smoke it for 5 hr then double wrap in tin foil, Pour a beer in it and let it cook for another 3 hr, Then unwrap it and smoke it for another 2. Smoking it for the first 5 hr and the last 2 i would like to use a good beer mop sauce. Any ideas??


----------



## sprky (Dec 13, 2011)

First off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*  to SMF*. There is a huge wealth of knowledge here, and folks are eager to help any way they can.

I suggest you take the 5 day e-course on smoking http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html. 

Even if you are not new to smoking it's a great read.

I sugest you use the handy dandy search bar that is at the top of the page and do a search for "beer mop". I did a search and here is a link to the results for ya. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=beer+mop


----------



## smokeitupbbq (Dec 13, 2011)

Good deal, No not new to smoking but i'll look into that course. Never hurts to learn knew things! thanks for the advice.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of my favorites ive found a while back


1-Can dark beer (Shiner Bock works great, and don't forget to get some for you too)
1-Cup cider vinegar
1/2-Cup light oil (Canola is good)
1-Small onion, diced
3-Cloves garlic, minced
1/2-Cup Worcestershire sauce
1-Tsp freshly-ground black pepper
1-Tsp salt
1-Tbsp Cayenne
1-Tbsp Mustard Powder
1-Tsp Cumin
Juice from 1 Lemon


1. Mix all ingredients in a pot, and heat over med/low for 30 minutes.
2. The mop is now ready to use.
3. Stir well before each use. I keep the mop on low heat while I am smoking so I don't apply it cold.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

I like that recipe Owl!

Copied it for later use!

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep that recipe is a keeper...thanks !


----------



## kydave (Dec 14, 2011)

I saved it too - thanks for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

It just goes to show you that you can't go wrong when beer is involved.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you use smoke the last two hrs or just heat ?.  I assume the last 2 hrs. out of foil is to firm up the bark  Correct ??   I did a packer last week foiled in a pan. Had nice dark bark but the bark was kinda mushy.


----------



## smokeitupbbq (Dec 14, 2011)

That sounds very good! will be using it this weekend. Yeah Mike After pulling my brisket out of the foil after 3 hours in the beer it's good and moist, So i like to throw it back on the heat and smoke for another 2 hours to firm the bark up on the outside and it never fails when you cut into it the inside is so moist it just falls apart!! man i can't wait for friday!


----------



## dirtworldmike (Dec 14, 2011)

SmokeItUpBbq said:


> That sounds very good! will be using it this weekend. Yeah Mike After pulling my brisket out of the foil after 3 hours in the beer it's good and moist, So i like to throw it back on the heat and smoke for another 2 hours to firm the bark up on the outside and it never fails when you cut into it the inside is so moist it just falls apart!! man i can't wait for friday!


Thanks!  I'm gonna try that on the next one.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 15, 2011)

let me know how it turns out :grilling_smilie:


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 17, 2011)

apple cider vinager,

beer

coffee


----------

